# Could I get some opinions on my 11 year old OTTB mare?



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

i am aware that she is a bit ribby at the moment, we are just coming out of winter but she is gaining weight, and she is still a little damp she just had a bath.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's a lot to like about her. She has very nice legs, nice pasterns of correct angle and lenght and even looks like she might have decent hooves. her shoulder is powerful, open shoulder angle, neck set on a bit low.
her haunches are ok, coupling could be shorter but her hock angle is good and size is good. I like her. Can she jump?


----------



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

yeah the highest iv jumped her is 1.5 metres (5 feet i think) but she tends to rush the jumps lol


----------



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

she's been barefoot for the last year and her feet are better than they ever were with shoes


----------



## Teekin (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you give me her petigree.


----------



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

RISA - Racing Information Services Australia 
I tried to upload it as a picture and a word document but it was too big so heres the link


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

She looks to have high whithers and a very flat back, her neck is weak but working her in a good outline should help that. Her head looks big especially with suck a weak neck. Also her cannons are very long. Those are the biggest points i can see but I'm no expert  Good luck with her


----------



## Teekin (Apr 9, 2012)

I Love the mare side and have no idea about the sire side. I am afraid I just don't understand the angles of you horse as they apply to a race horse. They seem to be not quite right, more like a standardbred than a TB. But please understand that I am aware that your country has a big tradition of breeding outstanding springters and I admittingly have little understanding of the ideal conformation of sprinters. I defer to those who know more than I do about Australian breeding than I do. This doesn't look like a race horse to me. I still buy horses that look like this;


----------



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

wow i had no idea the types of racehorses were so different. When i go to the races here, most of the horses have similar conformation to my mare. The picture above looks to me like a quarter horse X thoroughbred. thats really interesting


----------



## Teekin (Apr 9, 2012)

Yup and the other side of the coin is the old old blood that produces the distance horses like the Round Tables and Buckpassers.


----------

